# 1997 Sentra GXE wanting to mod but needs hlep



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

HELP ME 

I just recently got a 1997 Sentra GXE and I was wondering if there are any body kits out there that will fit it. I know about the engine mods I can do, all I want now is a the body done. If anyone can lead me to a link where I can find some sweet kits for the 97 Sentra I would be much appreciated....thanks.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*
i can help you.. what kinda kit do u like

i have :

my favorite:

THE VADER KIT:










SKYLINE:









EXTREME:








*


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

i want a kit that will pretty much kill drag and make everyone around turn when i drive by


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*
COMBAT:











GTR KIT:









OMEGA:








*


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*
HIU RACING 8 piece wide body:









DRIFT:










Which one you want and let me know and ill find out the price.
*


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

check on Vader, Extreme, and Omega for me if you could


thanks,
Alex


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Does any of those kits fit on a 4 door sentra. same year and model as Sent97GXE's.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

they will all work for 2 or 4 doors.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

all will work on 2 or 4 doors.


email me @ [email protected]


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

good stuff


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

how much for the ground effect kit?


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*WOW!*

Man! I guess the only problem you have now is deciding which one to get! ^_^


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

i just think its funny how there are all these kits for Sentras and yet i havent seen a single one on the road


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

*new guy*

hello im i was woundering where would i look to find a skyline body kit like the one in the picture that was posted


----------



## copperhead110 (May 12, 2002)

I'm biting too!

Where can I find out more about the "Ground Effect" body kit?
I like that one its least flashy.

I can either wait and ask a website that sells it or throw it our here. Does it have a rear piece and side pieces as well? I definitely can't tell about the back, but the sides look a little wider than stock.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

The Ground effects kit is better known as the GTR body kit. You can get them at www.erebuni.net


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

for all you who want those kits.. Email me or Pm me with your info.

ill see how much the cost and state the exact kit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

*gtr body kit*

hey there isnt one there, im talking about one like on that yellow one in the picture listed before.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that not GTR that is skyline bumper ..

if your interested let me know by pm or email me.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yeah, the bright yellow one is the skyline, the silver one is the GTR (Not Ground Effects).


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

*skyline bumper*

i asked about the skyline kit in the first place.....ohh well never mind about what i said

you guys helped me out so thanks alot, i think i will be here alot


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey LIUSPEED, without PMs can you tell me how much tha Vader kit is (I hated the Pic on the honduh, but I love it on a sentra). And do you have a pic of the back of that kit?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

*liu*

liu speed it wont let me mail you through the board, im indrested [email protected]


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the rear of the vader kit is extreme kit rear.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hmmm. how much is the full vader kit and the full drift kit. I'm debating (even though I'm almost broke)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

from me it not cheap it is around 850 .. around that price.. exact price im not 2 sure yet.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm guessing either one. Damn, I'm gonna need two jobs for the sh*t I want for my car. I'll probably end up doing an engine swap before I do any bodykits, but It's so hard to hold on to the money.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

*liuspeed*

hey can you just give me a good guess-tamite
for the skyline type kit


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

*1996 Sentra Body Kits*

Yo...can you post up the prices for the OMEGA, VADER, and COMBAT Body Kits man. I am looking to purchase some of them.
I'm really not trying to look for the whole body, just the front bumper prices would be good.

Thanks...I'm UNISH25 on AIM instant messenger so if you need to contact me feel free to do so. I'm gonna keep you guys posted on the mods I make to my car.

So far I painted the engine cover silver & also put some new platinum spark plugs in...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

OMEGA - 930 (full kit)

VADER - 850 (full kit)

COMBAT - Not sure yet.


prices dont inlcude shipping.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2002)

what about a skyline kit


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the vader kit is currently Not Available.

im planning on sending my car to VIS and let them make the Vader Kit for my sentra. and then they will be makin the mold as well.

wish me luck in the future and think of LIUSPEED when u buy a vader kit in a few months.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

*Nissan Mods*

Yo...LIUSPEED whats your aim screen name?? I just want to make sure its really you and not some other phony guy...


----------

